# Dämpfereinbaulänge A-Line 2008



## Indian Summer (28. Februar 2012)

> Hallo Indiansummer
> 
> Ich habe eine Frage koennt ihr mir sagen was für eine Dämpfereinbaulänge das Norco A Line PE von 2008 hat habe schon gesucht und gesucht aber leider nix gefunden.
> 
> Würde mich auf eine schnelle Antwort freuen =)



Hi

Hier sind die Dämpfer-Masse für das A-Line 2008:

Dämpfereinbaulänge: 9.5"/241.3 mm
Dämpferhub: 3"/76.2 mm
Dämpfer-Buchsenmass Wippe: 56.0 mm Breite/8 mm Innendurchmesser
Dämpfer-Buchsenmass Rahmen: 22.2 mm Breite/8 mm Innendurchmesser

Cheers,

Fritz


----------

